# RF Dimmer switches



## cbarrett (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyone know of any RF dimmer switches for incandescent lights that will work with the Logitech Harmony 900?

I can tell you already that the Leviton Vizea RF will not, it is z-wave. The Lutron Maestro wireless i am being told by Lutron that it is a prepriatory frequency and it can only be used with a URC remote.

I originally wanted the Maestro and almost ordered it.....

I have two sets of accent lights in the HT and want to control them independantly. The front lights near my screen are hooked to an IR Maestro and it works great with my harmony 900 other then having to point at it. I do have the IR module in my closet with my components.

I am looking for idea's to control my back lights near my seating. I have one mini blaster in the closet that is not being used. If I can not find an RF switch I could make/buy a 10 foot extender wire for the mini blaster (how to do this I am not sure?) and use another IR switch.

Ideas?????? :hissyfit:


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I found a link that might be of interest to you, or not. :dontknow:

http://forums.klipsch.com/forums/p/96202/974865.aspx


----------

